# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Harvard Ambulatory MicroRobot (HAMR), Harvard Microrobotics Laboratory, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Harvard Microrobotics Laboratory

micro.seas.harvard.edu/research

----------


## Airicist

The Harvard Ambulatory MicroRobot (HAMR) 

 Published on Jun 13, 2013




> The Harvard Ambulatory MicroRobot (HAMR) is a 1.3g quadrupedal robot manufactured using the PC-MEMS fabrication process and assembled using techniques inspired by pop-up books. Using six piezoelectric actuators, HAMR is capable of tethered locomotion up to 37 cm/s using a 70 Hz gait frequency. In addition, HAMR can successfully carry greater than 1.3g of additional payload, and maneuver using two simple control inputs. A previous prototype integrated power and control to demonstrate autonomous locomotion of a 1.7g walking robot.
> 
> HAMR was developed in the Harvard Microrobotics Lab and was funded by the NSF and Wyss Institute for Biologically-Inspired Engineering.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Harvard's insect-sized HAMR robots bug out"

by Jason Falconer
June 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Meet HAMR, the cockroach-inspired robot

Published on Jan 30, 2018




> The Harvard Ambulatory Microrobot - nicknamed HAMR - is a versatile robot that can run at high speeds, jump, climb, turn sharply, carry payloads and fall from great distances without being injured.

----------


## Airicist

The Power and Control Autonomous Harvard Ambulatory MicroRobot (HAMR-F)

Published on Feb 7, 2018




> The Harvard Ambulatory MicroRobot (HAMR) is now fast, maneuverable, and fully functional outdoors without reliance on a tether. This version, HAMR-F, was recently published in IEEE Robotics and Automation Letters.
> 
> Title: Power and Control Autonomy for High Speed Locomotion With an Insect-Scale Legged Robot
> 
> Authors: Benjamin Goldberg, Raphael Zufferey, Neel Doshi, E. Farrell Helbling, Griffin Whittredge, Mirko Kovac, and Robert J. Wood
> 
> At only 2.8 g and 4.5 cm in length, HAMR-F is capable of locomotion at speeds up to 17.2 cm/s (3.8 body lengths per second) with an onboard battery. There is a bidirectional wireless RF link for data communication and an onboard inertial measurement unit (IMU) provides feedback for heading control. 
> 
> HAMR-F was developed in the Harvard Microrobotics Lab and funded by the NSF, Wyss Institute for Biologically-Inspired Engineering, and the ARO DURIP program.

----------


## Airicist

Swimming cockroach-inspired robot

Published on Jul 2, 2018




> In nature, cockroaches can survive underwater for up to 30 minutes. Now, a robotic cockroach can do even better. Harvard’s Ambulatory Microrobot, known as HAMR, can walk on land, swim on the surface of water, and walk underwater for as long as necessary, opening up new environments for this little bot to explore.

----------


## Airicist

HAMR-E: inverted and vertical climbing microrobot

Published on Dec 19, 2018




> HAMR-E, created in collaboration with Rolls-Royce, is a micro-robot that uses electroadhesion to scale vertical, inverted, and curved surfaces, allowing it to explore spaces that are too small for humans. HAMR-E could one day be used to inspect jet engines and other complicated machines without requiring them to be taken apart.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots with sticky feet can climb up, down, and all around"

by Lindsay Brownell
December 21, 2018

----------


## Airicist

HAMR-E: inverted and vertical climbing microrobot

Published on Feb 6, 2019




> HAMR-E is a micro-robot that uses electroadhesion to scale vertical, inverted, and curved surfaces, allowing it to explore spaces that are too small for humans. Developed in collaboration with Rolls-Royce,  HAMR-E could one day be used to inspect jet engines and other complex machines without requiring them to be taken apart. 
> 
> For more details, check out the paper in Science Robotics: S. de Rivaz et al, "Inverted and vertical climbing of a quadrupedal microrobot using electroadhesion," 2018.

----------

